# Fruit Ration



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

This is more a fun fact finding mission.
Background is, that earlier this week a bunch of pastry chefs got together for a joint workshop
During this workshop (hosted by CapFruit) they discussed the ratio of fruit puree (their brand of course) to the cream used in a creme brulee.

They did not substitute the cream with fruit puree - they added to the total volume

According to them, they can add up to 10% without altering the texture of the creme brulee

This of course sparked a massive debate on the other side - and here I am
Would just be interested to know what the community has to say in regards to the ratio 

Thanks a lot in advance for casting a vote

Cheers


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

They're right. Just under 10% is what I was taught and have always been using; with a few exceptions with especially acidic fruits


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You can go 50/50 fruit puree/cream with judicial use of other ingredients.


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies


iceman said:


> View attachment 65204
> View attachment 65205
> 
> You can go 50/50 fruit puree/cream with judicial use of other ingredients.


Thanks 
Sorry - did not make it clearer in the intro - was intended without the addition of any thickening agents such as gelatin - but yeah, more egg yolks also work hehe


----------

